# [2011] Looking to buy a 3 month timeshare outside the US



## Tim76 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am new to timeshares, so I don't know if I'm way off base here or not. Is it possible to buy a 1 bedroom 3 month time share?  It seems most timeshares I see available are for a week or 2. Is it possible or logical to buy one that lasts months on an annual or biannual basis? If so, what would such a thing cost?

Regards,
Tim


----------



## BevL (Jun 13, 2011)

Fractional ownership is what you're looking for - usually divided into 12 shares - one month each or 3 or 4 shares of 4 or 3 months.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2011)

Timeshares are usually sold in increments of a week.   A 3 mo. ownership would be a quarter share and you probably won't find it at a timeshare resort.  They are usually called fractionals. 

You could buy 12 weeks at one timeshare, but booking them for 12 consecutive weeks would probably be problematic. 

I moved your question to the best forum for the topic.


----------



## GregGH (Jul 15, 2011)

Denise - why is booking 12 consecutive weeks a problem?  Of course you would hope you have the option of staying in the same unit ( not having to move ).

Tim - depends where you wanted, perhaps .... I know at Aviara ( Four Seasons ) in Carlsbad ( North of San Diego ) there are a number of people who stay that long ... in the winter - they are typically from Illinois, Minn or Wisconsin ( maybe more - but have meet some of them )  and the resort is full of long term owners from Texas for the summer ( we have been told ).

WE keep buying more weeks as we slowly edge into retirement and have 5 that we book for Feb-Early March.  Multiple week owners have an extra month advance to book.  

Many fractions we looked at split the year - a week here and a week there but did see a few Hawaii units for a 'block' of time.

I think you can make  a compelling case for assembling a block of TS units for 'that time you hate back home' ... either  winter cold or summer heat - depending upon your location.  We have become great fans of Aviara because it fits our needs but everyone is different - good luck in your quest.  And in our case we lucked out even in finding Aviara when we stayed at the hotel ... dumb luck happens.  I know I drove the wife crazy in researching our winter options.

Greg


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 10, 2012)

*Hilton Timeshare System may work for you*



GregGH said:


> Denise - why is booking 12 consecutive weeks a problem?  Of course you would hope you have the option of staying in the same unit ( not having to move ).
> 
> Tim - depends where you wanted, perhaps .... I know at Aviara ( Four Seasons ) in Carlsbad ( North of San Diego ) there are a number of people who stay that long ... in the winter - they are typically from Illinois, Minn or Wisconsin ( maybe more - but have meet some of them )  and the resort is full of long term owners from Texas for the summer ( we have been told ).
> 
> ...



I think if you bought resale Hilton Timeshares in the same location you would have an excellent chance to book back to back weeks for 3 months.  You would need to buy in the same resort in the size unit that you want to stay in to get the 12 month booking preference but I think you could make it happen.  It would run you at least 100K and maybe more depending on the location and the size unit you want but it would be less that a Fractional ownership and as others have said Fractional ownerships don't let you book back to back in the same location you have a few weeks scattered throughout the year.


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2012)

Please note that this thread is nearly a year old.  When you use the search function, please note the date of the thread before you respond.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 11, 2012)

*Sorry*



DeniseM said:


> Please note that this thread is nearly a year old.  When you use the search function, please note the date of the thread before you respond.



Sorry Denise


----------

